# Do you always power wash



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I do mainly interiors and the guy that taught me how to paint was a GC and he never had me power wash a house before painting. So, my question is do you always power wash before painting exteriors. It seems like the answer should be yes (I always wash interior walls and trim), and I know under certain circumstances, like painting aluminum, the presence of mold or mildew, and decks that you have to wash.

But, say if you are only painting the trim on a house, and the house does not appear to have any mold or mildew (or such small amounts that you can clean with a spray bottle), do you power wash or just scrape, sand and paint.

Thanks,


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I only pressure wash if there is lots of flaking, dirt/grim, or mildew/moss. I never wash inside though

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

You should always wash exteriors before you paint them.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Its always a good idea to wash exteriors. In the fall we dont wash but everything gets hit with a stiff brush and then orbital sanded. ya its alot of work but no worries about having moisture issues. Just make sure its clean.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We do and let them dry out 5-7 days unless it's a full strip job then no.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I'm not a painter but do know that mold spores can cause premature failure of a coating. I've been called to many houses that have mold growing under the paint. Just about every house in existence has mold spores on it so I would think bleach washing would be SOP.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I always wash them, but its not always necessary to bring out the pressure washer. Sometimes a bleaching and hose rinse is enough, or even hand washing if its not much to do.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Always wash outside and never inside. Im not there maid


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

You have confirmed what I believed...wash. Thanks.


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

I do even if its real low pressure with bleach and detergent.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

Wash unless it's a complete strip.
Special attention to protected areas (under eaves and porches).

I always check for dirt and mildew first.
Have yet to come across a house that was clean.

Good question Pete!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Always wash exteriors post-'78, Pre-'78, I wash unless the paint is so degraded that there's too big of risk of having paint chips fly-off a home which cannot be contained.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Always pressure wash with a bleach detergent rinse. Prep begins immediately! Around here a house is dry in an hour
Always do a full coat of sealer & 2 coats of paint as well


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Wash and wait 3-4 days and Maybe it will be ready. At least where i am at. Moisture meter is a must.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Boco said:


> Wash and wait 3-4 days and Maybe it will be ready. At least where i am at. Moisture meter is a must.


Wow....really? Been painting 40 years never owned a moisture meter,never had a problem


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Wow....really? Been painting 40 years never owned a moisture meter,never had a problem


 Spring and fall the weather is hit or miss here. Most painted or stained homes have cedar or pine siding. If you wash it it takes 3 days minimum. Checking with moisture meter is the only way to insure its ready. Also if you were ever to have any waranty issues keeping a record of readings will help your case.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Boco said:


> Spring and fall the weather is hit or miss here. Most painted or stained homes have cedar or pine siding. If you wash it it takes 3 days minimum. Checking with moisture meter is the only way to insure its ready. Also if you were ever to have any waranty issues keeping a record of readings will help your case.



:thumbsup:
Same here. From about July 1 to the end of September, it's real dry here. The rest of the year, not so much. Between the early-/late-season jobs and NC, the meter has been a life-saver.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Wow....really? Been painting 40 years never owned a moisture meter,never had a problem


Moisture meter is crucial in these parts of the Northeast. Sometimes it won't even rain but the wood will be wet from the dew or high humidity a day or 2 after it rains. 
I never touch cedar or a deck unless the moisture meter is used first.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

How in the world do you keep a schedule when you don't know when you can start painting? You must not have crews that you keep busy 40 hours a week


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> How in the world do you keep a schedule when you don't know when you can start painting? You must not have crews that you keep busy 40 hours a week


Ah some have it easier than others... It's a challenge but I find a way. And yes I have crews I keep busy 40 hours a week. I move them around as needed. 
Don't be so quick to assume.


----------



## truecoatpainting (Mar 24, 2014)

Exterior washing is a must in Ohio.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> How in the world do you keep a schedule when you don't know when you can start painting? You must not have crews that you keep busy 40 hours a week


Smaller outfit these days, but that has been a problem. In our area we see outfits painting walls that I know from experience are well above the manufacturer's recommended MC. It's a balancing act between keeping everybody busy and doing it right.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

We pressurre wash multiple houses at a time. Same way with prep. then when the weathers right. We get out the bucket trucks, lifts, sprayers and ****loads of plastic. Pretty much go all out balls to the walls. Ya its a 3 ring circus at times but with an experienced crew its not so bad. Plus theres normally things that can be right away painted like garage doors, entry doors, gutters, etc.....


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

MKap said:


> Ah some have it easier than others... It's a challenge but I find a way. And yes I have crews I keep busy 40 hours a week. I move them around as needed.
> Don't be so quick to assume.


 My guys love working 10-14 hours and getting OT and a 3 day weekend. It doesnt always work as planned but normally thats how we roll.:thumbup:


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> Wow....really? Been painting 40 years never owned a moisture meter,never had a problem



I just bought one about a month ago, and I have been using it constantly. Wood that appears dry can have a lot of water in it.


----------



## Joseph (Aug 26, 2013)

You should always power wash exteriors before painting. The only thing I have against power washing, is when ppl use to much psi on cement or brick and blast the top layer off. Nothing to do with painting I guess but it makes the brick susceptible to freeze/thaw cycles and spalling faces.

http://www.calgrypropainting.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Joseph said:


> You should always power wash exteriors before painting. The only thing I have against power washing, is when ppl use to much psi on cement or brick and blast the top layer off. Nothing to do with painting I guess but it makes the brick susceptible to freeze/thaw cycles and spalling faces.
> 
> http://www.calgrypropainting.com


You really have to know your stuff to pressure wash a house properly. For example my strata (townhouse complex) hired a company to wash our exterior, now the strata has to fix some of my aluminum siding, and drip caps over my main floor windows, and I'm going to fight to get them to pay me to redo my deck (has a semi transparent stain, and when they went to clean the mud they used the pressure washer and rooted of the stain, now the deck is totally messed). I wonder how much water go into the attic, and soaked the insulation!??

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

always pressure wash. If its not clean it wont adhere and last for the many years your client deserves. Personally we pressure wash and use seal krete or a similar alternative before painting


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

truecoatpainting said:


> Exterior washing is a must in Ohio.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Pretty Much the same in NJ

either way, i think alot of "hacks" dont do it and its another level of my presentation that we "pressurewash everyhouse with low pressure to ensure a clean pre painted surface"

We let it sit a day to dry out before going to town

www.dunritepropertyservices.com
www.powerwashingwestfield.com


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

aaron61 said:


> Always pressure wash with a bleach detergent rinse. Prep begins immediately! Around here a house is dry in an hour
> Always do a full coat of sealer & 2 coats of paint as well


I just wanted to add my one experience with simulated brick. I always do a bleach detergent mix, but when performing this on a house with simulated brick panels (a reddish color) on the front, I noticed some color bleed coming off the brick even though I had pre-soaked them with water before applying the bleach/detergent. Scared me to death. I immediately washed very thoroughly with water but, still, the damage had been done. The client never noticed, but I learned that a straight water cleaning on simulated brick is probably the smarter move. Of course I wasn't going to paint the brick, but thought that it would be a good thing to give the panels a "proper" cleaning.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> I just wanted to add my one experience with simulated brick. I always do a bleach detergent mix, but when performing this on a house with simulated brick panels (a reddish color) on the front, I noticed some color bleed coming off the brick even though I had pre-soaked them with water before applying the bleach/detergent. Scared me to death. I immediately washed very thoroughly with water but, still, the damage had been done. The client never noticed, but I learned that a straight water cleaning on simulated brick is probably the smarter move. Of course I wasn't going to paint the brick, but thought that it would be a good thing to give the panels a "proper" cleaning.


The simulated brick was oxidized

The bleach solution may have been too strong- just use water w maybe light soap

Bleach will bring out the oxidation (hence color)

Next time rub your fingers across it first
If you get any on your tips its oxidized and address as above

www.dunritepropertyservices.com
www.powerwashingwestfield.com


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

same with aluminum


----------



## Rapid HotClean (Aug 21, 2014)

DunriteNJ said:


> The simulated brick was oxidized
> 
> The bleach solution may have been too strong- just use water w maybe light soap
> 
> ...


Excellent advice Mike!!

http://rapidhotclean.com/roof_cleaning_portland

Call or Text 503-709-3594


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Rapid HotClean said:


> Excellent advice Mike!!
> 
> http://rapidhotclean.com/roof_cleaning_portland
> 
> Call or Text 503-709-3594


Hello Ted

good to see another pro on this forum- Great Forum, Great threads


----------

